# Kopflampe



## Katfisch (6. November 2016)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich suche eine neue Kopflampe zum Brandungsangeln.
Es soll schon eine gute Lampe sein.
Ich habe mal was von einer Petzl mit Naotechnik gehört.
Welche Lampe könnt Ihr mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


Katfisch#:


----------



## Double2004 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Hallo,

mit Petzl kannst du wohl nicht viel falsch machen: angenehm zu tragen und qualitativ absolut hochwertig.Habe selbst die Tikka und kann sie bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## jkc (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Hi, was soll die Lampe denn können und wieviel darf sie kosten?

Ich kann immer nur zu integrierten Li-Ionen-Akkus raten. Das was ich die letzten Jahre an Strom über die Kopflampe verheizt habe in Batterien umgerechnet, hätte mich vermutlich arm gemacht.
Ich nutze zum Spinnfischen ne Led Lenser Seo 7R, super hell, in der Praxis ca. 2h Brenndauer, eine Rotlicht-Led, die allerdings recht dunkel ist. Alles über einen Knopf zu steuern.
Zum Spaß haben, habe ich noch eine 14.2R gekauft, die hat nach zwei Jahren jetzt einen Wackler am Kabel und geht demnächst zu Led Lenser, wegen 5 Jahre Garantie; wenn die getauscht / repariert wird ist alles gut. Damit musst Du aber aufpassen, dass keine Schiffe stranden.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Jens_74 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Sicher alles Geschmackssache und ob die für Brandungsangeln geeignet ist weiß ich nicht.

 Habe mir dieses Jahr diese zum Nachtangeln geholt:

https://www.ledlenser.com/de/produkte/stirnlampen/h-serie/h3/

 - Preiswert
 - Hält ewig
 - trägt sich ausgesprochen angenehm, Batterieteil am Hinterkopf
 - Lichtstärke regelbar -> volle Stärke ist wirklich sehr hell

 Bin damit extrem zufrieden für das Geld.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Hab die Fenix HL30. Richtig schön hell, dazu Rotlicht ausreichend hell und sie schafft locker eine Woche Karpfenfischen am Stück mit einem Satz (2xAA) Batterien und mehr. Das sollte also beim Strandangeln auch kein Thema sein.

Nachtrag: Sie hat noch eine Memoryfunktion fürs weiße Licht. Rotlicht und SOS-Funktion gehen über einen eigenen Druckschalter.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Ich habe eine LEDlendser. In der mittleren Preisklasse( 50Euro). Ich leuchte mit der locker das gegenüberliegende Ufer unserer Erdelöcher aus. Das siny bestimmt 60 Meter oder mehr. Aber die frist die Batterien wie nichts. Trotzdem klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Habe auch eine Ticca von Petzl. Hält schon viele Jahre. 
Ist nicht so hell wie die Led lenser, aber mir reicht das in der Brandung. Zu hell ist auch nicht optimal, gerade wenn man nicht alleine am Strand ist. Dass bei den Lenser die Drähte schlapp machen, hört man öfter; sind auch wirklich sehr filigran. 

Benutze meine mit 3 AAA Accus. Die reichen in der Regel für 6 - 8 Stunden aktives Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Also wenn meine Lenser den Geist aufgibt, hole ich mir die für 80 Euro. Aber bei denen warnt jedes zweite  Wort davor in den Lichtkegel zu schauen.


----------



## GreyShade (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Ich nutze dIe se05 von LED LENSER. Bin damit top zufrieden. Hat schon alles mitgemacht von Nachtwanderung mit den Kids über Fischen von der Seebrücke an der Ostsee bis zum Angelwochenende an der Teichanlage daheim...


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

LEDlenser SEO 7R....einfach genial und wiederaufladbar. Die meinst du doch Riesenangler. Ich finde die einfach genial und in den Lichtkegel bei Vollast zu schauen, ist wirklich nicht klug. |bigeyes
Die zweite Stufe macht wirklich mehr als ausreichend Licht und schont den Akku. In der hellsten Stufe werden eh alle blind. Rotlicht on Board. Also perfekt.


----------



## Franky (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Für Modi von "Teelichtfunzel" bis zum Breitbandstrahler (inkl. Rotlicht-LED für Nahbereich) ist die Nightcore HC50 durchaus auch mal einen Blick wert.
Richtig stabil und solide, kein Plastelastezeugs.
https://www.amazon.de/Nitecore-NiteCore-HC50-XML2-Black-A-NITECORE-Stirnlampe-113045/dp/B00GEZCXA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478502493&sr=8-1
Benötigt LiIon-Akkus der Größe 1 x 18650 (oder 2 x 16340) und dafür ein Ladegerät.
Hier empfehle ich Akkus mit Schutzelektronik
z. B. https://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-NCR18650B_2PCM-AccuPower-Box-gesch%C3%BCtzte-Ausf%C3%BChrung-grau/dp/B00NNEHL8E/ref=pd_sim_200_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=S9JMWMHATEBXQZEE4ADN
und dazu passend https://www.amazon.de/Xtar-2-Kanal-Ladegerät-Kfz-Adapter-USB-Ausgang/dp/B00H9E8Z7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478502720&sr=8-1


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*



bastido schrieb:


> Also von 220lm max. wird keiner blind.



Wetten dass doch?


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wetten dass doch?



...mit ner normalen Taschenlampenoptik: Wetten, daß nö?!?!:vik:


----------



## Franky (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*



bastido schrieb:


> Yo Franky, sieht auch gut aus. Ich möchte nur noch darauf hinweisen, je stärker die Lampe desto schwerer wird sie auch. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist da nix mehr mit Kunststoff, die Wärme muss ja irgendwie abgeleitet werden. Wenn dann noch die Batterien mit im Gehäuse sitzen wird es auf Dauer unangenehm zu tragen, weil viel Gewicht auf der Stirn. Ich  würde immer wieder eine Lampe mit extra Batteriepack bevorzugen, am Hinterkopf merkt man die nicht. Ansonsten würde ich darauf achten, dass man auch wirklich Batterien wechseln kann, sonst steht man plötzlich im dunkeln.



Mit dem Gewicht hatte ich Anfangs auch Bedenken, jedoch geht das noch. Was ebenfalls gut ist: nach dem Ausschalten "merkt" sich das Ding die Helligkeitsstufe, in der es war. Man muss also nicht permanent alles Durchkliggern, bis man die gewünschte Stufe wieder hat.


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Die ist nicht zu schwer und kann ja auch Batterien verwenden- halt nur CR123....

Und spätestens im Winter sind Lampen mit Alkaline eh für die Tonne....


----------



## Franky (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Blöd nur, das die CR123 so schweineteuer sind...


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Quatsch!
Unter 2 Eronen das Stück....- und wenn man mal den Unterschied zu AA oder gar AAA sieht, was die Leistung betrifft sind sie in meinen Augen sogar deutlich günstiger


----------



## Franky (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Soweit meine erfahrung mit den dingern zurück reicht hielten die im schnitt 100 Minuten (litexpress x tactical 104) ... 4 euronen pro ladung ist schon happig. Mir zu happig!


----------



## buttweisser (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Kopflampen.
Einmal ne LED-Lenser mit 4 AA Akkus/Batterien am Hinterkopf. Das Teil ist etwas schwer, aber man hat sehr helles Licht. Bei Nieselregen und anderen schlechten Sichtverhältnissen (auser Nebel) ist das ein Vorteil. Bei Nebel blendet die Lampe nur.

Bei normalen Bedingungen, nehme ich aber viel lieber meine leichte wasser- und stoßfeste Kopflampe von Varta mit 3 AAA Akkus/Batterien. Die kostet um die 20-25 Euro, ist viel handlicher und angenehmer zu tragen. Dazu halten die Batterien viel länger als bei der Lenser. Das Licht ist zwar nicht ganz so kräftig wie bei der Lenser, aber immer noch Klasse.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*



Katfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich suche eine neue Kopflampe zum Brandungsangeln.
> Es soll schon eine gute Lampe sein.
> ...


Zum reinen Brandungsangeln nutze ich seit Jahren zur vollsten Zufriedenheit eine LED Lenser H7. Das Ding ist Dimmbar und hat einen Fokus. Das langt auch an "Schnickschnack" betrieben wird die Lampe mit 3 AAA Batterien in einem Fach am Hinterkopf, wo auch der Dimmer sitzt. 
Als Alternative kann ich Dir auch die Lampen von SILVA wärmstens ans Herz legen. Sollte Geld keine Rolle spielen, Google mal nach "Silva Headlamp Exceed XT" .mehr Kopflampe geht glaubei ich nicht.


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*



Franky schrieb:


> Soweit meine erfahrung mit den dingern zurück reicht hielten die im schnitt 100 Minuten (litexpress x tactical 104) ... 4 euronen pro ladung ist schon happig. Mir zu happig!



Zu guten Batterien gehören für lich auch gute Lampen 
Du kannst  ja nicht nur die Laufzeit vergleichen. Natürlich hat meine Catapult 2 Akkus schneller ausgesaugt als manch andere aber dafür gibt's dann auch Feuerwerk.
DIe Nitcore zB hält auf mittlerer Stufe ewig und zum Angeln ist das mehr als ausreichend. Vollen Schub brauch ich bei der zB nur wenn ich über die Buhnen kletter....
Safty vor Energiesparen:vik:


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

ich habe 2 kopflampen(cree).eine für 4 euro,die andre für 10 euro.beide werden mit nem 18650 akku betrieben.die 4 euro kopflampe ist ca.6 jahre alt..........bin damit viel nachts durch den wald gerannt.alles top!
beide lampen reichen(auf höchster stufe) mit ihrer leuchtkraft bis auf die andre rheinseite.
petzl habe ich bis 80 euro stückpreis fast alles durch.#q


----------



## bombe20 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

muß denn eine kopflampe beim brandungsangeln mehr oder etwas anderes können als am fluß oder see? (keine rhetorische frage)
ich  beutze diese billigfunzel. hat angeblich 1600lm mit den modi hell,  weniger hell, blinken. ich benutze sie jetzt schon fast vier jahre mit  den originalen akkus. der blick in das rückwertige ufer oder in den  himmel beim einschalten in den weniger hellen modus ist schon zum  automatismus geworden.


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

diese billigfunzel habe ich auch,die ist sauhell,hat aber den nachteil das man den lichtstrahl nicht verändern kann.die geht nur in die weite,aber nicht in die breite.


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

das ist das 4 euro teil.ist etwas teurer geworden.


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-LED-Q5-...718755?hash=item4654d16123:g:IaYAAOSwV0RXtmQV


----------



## bombe20 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

das sollte auch nur ein beispiellink sein. sicherlich geht es auch viel billiger. ich habe oft kinder mit dabei und da geht sicherheit vor. daher auch dieser kleine flakscheinwerfer.

edit: gibt sogar 10000lm, wenn man den gewässergrund ableuchten möchte. rotlicht hat sie auch.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Hallo nachdem ich verschiedene Kopflampen verschlissen habe, von Markenprodukt ( Petzl Ticca ) bis No Name unterschiedlicher Hersteller und Preisklasse, habe ich mir letztes Jahr die Fenix Hp 15 ultimate Edition gekauft. Bin absolut begeistert würde ich jederzeit wieder nehmen. :vik:


----------



## Daniel80 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Kopflampe*

Moin, falls es dir hilft bei deiner Suche ich habe mir die HL7 von Kraftmax gekauft. Dazu gibt es auch ein Video auf Youtube bin damit sehr zufrieden. Beste Grüße.


----------

